# can't delete a message from the outbox in outlook



## leecara (Sep 30, 2007)

I have outlook 2007, i tried to send a message with an attachment that is 65mb, i didn't realise it was ths big, it sems to be stuck in the outbox, when i try to delet it it says that outlook has already started transmiting the message

I can not open it, delete it or anything.

Please help, i have now ziped the file and sent it from another account

Thanks

Nicole


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Usually when outlook starts sending an email a note appears on the bottom right of outlook saying (Sending message 1 of 1) or so... if you click it an option menu will apear with an option to (Cancel Send/Recieve) click it and the send process will stop and you can open, delete or move the message to somewhere else.


----------



## leecara (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, thanks.

I have cancelled send recieve many times, but with no joy.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Have you tried deleting the message in offline mode? Click (File) and choose (Work Offline) then try doing the same steps


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

And don't forget to Click (File) > (Work Offline) again to reconnect outlook when you're done


----------



## leecara (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cherry Pie

Didn't think of that, but tried it and still no joy, getting frustrated now.

Any one got any more ideas.

Nicole


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm OK try this...

Close Outlook, open the folder:

*If you are using windows XP*
C:\Documents and Settings\_User_Name_\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook.

*If you are using windows Vista*
C:\C:\Users\_User Name_\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook

Locate the file with the extension *.ost Delete this file, now open outlook again. It will take some time to run as if it is running for the first time and it will re-create the ost file. Now try deleting the message from the sent items.

Hopefully this works this time


----------



## niceguyamit (Jul 15, 2008)

leecara said:


> I have outlook 2007, i tried to send a message with an attachment that is 65mb, i didn't realise it was ths big, it sems to be stuck in the outbox, when i try to delet it it says that outlook has already started transmiting the message
> 
> I can not open it, delete it or anything.
> 
> ...


Close MS Outlook

Disable your LAN card

Open MS Outlook, go to the outbox, right click and delete the message. The message should be deleted.

Enable your LAN card and get back to your work :up:


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Make sure to press *SHIFT + DELETE* when you are deleting the message so that it bypasses the deleted items folder.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried creating a new Outlook profile yet?


----------



## timothybrown98 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey I want to know is the problem is with every mail or you are trying it with only one specific mail.....


----------

